# Can a tegu run on two legs?



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=eWk109g0Czk&feature=related">http://youtube.com/watch?v=eWk109g0Czk&feature=related</a><!-- m -->

I think so. :shock: :lol:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbRCRDxvJ4&NR=1">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbRCRDxvJ4&NR=1</a><!-- m -->

Yea they can, I bet both of these are guarding nests.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Haha you told me about these and I couldn't find them! Thanks for posting. That first clip is funny. Kinda mean to provoke the tegu but none the less funny. It's mouth was open ready to bite!!! Crazy


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

She sure showed them who was boss, lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

ha ha that's awesome, good find!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2007)

Yea, they can move, that is a trip.


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## HazyRep (Jan 8, 2008)

Whoa! OO


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha that was funny.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

now thats what i call torque they should call it tegu power insted of horse power


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

The first time I tried to let my colombian free roam (she was maybe 15" at the time) she got scared and took off on two legs across my living room. It was quite amusing. :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

That's awesome. Mine have never done it, but I'm sure they could.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine are way too lazy for that.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone had a captive tegu do this? I have never seen mine do it.


----------



## Adams13 (Mar 31, 2008)

My tegu did it once and only once. He was free roaming with me in the hall and for some reason he kept standing up at the wall. I thought he had finished standing because he walked away from it, but out of nowhere he ran like the wind back towards it on two legs. He never did get up that wall, lol. 

Adams


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! I'm not about to dispute that statement.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 1, 2008)

lmao, I would have been so busy laughing that I would get bit.

(not funny being provoked tho)


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump, just for you guys that have not seen this.


----------



## ObsessionDragons (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG...that's almost as funny as watching a frillie running on two legs!


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great video, gave me a good laugh!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is another great picture I found on the net, look how this tegu has both front legs back when he is running, kinda makes you wonder about T-Rex:


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------

